# First Tracks....



## ProWorkz.com (Nov 29, 2004)

Dozer Blade....!!!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I hate that wet stuff won't roll of the blade.


----------



## PORTER 05 (Dec 28, 2005)

i hear that that stuff sucks, but i still love it, by the way sick picks nice machine, and loooks like earlyyyyyy mornig to me, thats my favroite time to plow right after the sun comes up or right before!!!!:yow!:


----------

